# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Reay and district Gardening Club.

## Kenn

Next meeting, Weds 4th March, 7.30pm, Victoria Hall, Reay.
Talk by The Booths on their trip to Indonesia to meet The Dragons.
All welcome, tea and coffee provided, raffle.

----------

